# Breaking up and filling in a swimming pool



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm having a hard time getting an excavator to actually show up to do the above work. I know part of the procedure is to break up the bottom concrete for drainage. My question is, how broken up should it be? Does it really need to be fractured all over or would several say 1/2 inch holes drilled every few feet be acceptable? 
If I rent equipment to break up the deck and side concrete myself (Bobcat or similar?) I don't believe there is any way it will reach to the pool bottom. Would Bobcat sized equipment do the job of breaking up the decking and pool sides or would something bigger be needed? Not sure what attachments etc would be necessary. Never operated anything in this class of machinery. A few years back I saw a walk behind piece of hydraulic equipment at a rental place and wonder if something like that would be suitable.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

The main reason for breaking up the bottom is to prevent hydraulics (water under the pool) from lifting it out of the ground. I would think a rented Bobcat would be able to do the rest of the job. Ask at the rental place, as far as what attachments you would need. If you are filling the pool in with dirt, I see no reason the bottom would need to be busted up. The weight will hold it in the ground. It isn't like an oil or gas tank with air inside it to promote bouyancy. The material you use for fill would be the same as water being in the pool.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Rain water has to go somewhere
I think as long as there were a few holes it would drain
I rented a terramite backhoe w/bucket
I'm not sure it had enough oomph to lift up concrete
Depends opon how thick


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

Majak, Thanks. Like Dave says you have to provide drainage or you will end up with a swamp in the back yard. Dave, this deck is huge and it is thick. 6 inches or so thick. I keep hoping we will hear from the excavator soon as I'd just as soon pay him the 3500 bucks he quoted and get it done. The deck is so large that the quote includes several loads to the land fill because the pool just doesn't have the volume to hold all the rubble. It's a big pool as well but overall shallow and he want's to leave a good depth for fill soil and top soil.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree it may need some holes for drainage, especially if you get lots of rain and then snow in the winter.


----------

